# Our dear Harley left us



## Jlopez (Apr 19, 2011)

Our dear friend was quietly and quickly taken away from us by cancer. We can't still truly believe he's gone. No amount of words could ever express what we feel.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Run free at the bridge sweet Harley ♥


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

God bless you sweet boy.


----------



## painted golden (Aug 17, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of sweet Harley. Many of us understand the heartbreak you are going through. I'm praying for comfort for you and your family.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry. What a beautiful boy, but then again, aren't all Harley's!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I know what you're going through, I just lost my girl earlier this month. Praying for God to comfort you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful beloved Harley. I know it is even more difficult to loose him so quickly!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry about Harley. I think I know how you feel - we lost our Oakley swftly and unexpectedly in November to hemangio and the emptiness is overwhelming.
Rest peacefully Harley . You and your family are in my thoughts.
Carol


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. Such a young, beautiful dog makes it even harder to bare. Hugs.


----------



## Jlopez (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your support. I keep looking for courage. His things are still in our home. I haven't removed anything . Honestly I don't know how to start. I will need help, I keep going in this Golden retriever forum, I don't know why, Harley will not be here.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

So young . . . I am so sorry as you only got a short time together. I can't imagine losing them so young. Rest in peace sweet baby.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry, what a horrible thing to happen to a dog so young. You must be hurting so much... Rest in peace Harley.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Jlopez said:


> Thank you all for your support. I keep looking for courage. His things are still in our home. I haven't removed anything . Honestly I don't know how to start. I will need help, I keep going in this Golden retriever forum, I don't know why, Harley will not be here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your Harley will always be with you in spirit as long as you keep him in your heart. You come back to the forum because we can help you, we understand your feelings. I kept coming for 18 months and I did not have another dog at that time. When you are with people who know how you feel you just have that sense of belonging and you are not alone. We are here for you, share your memories and photos, share your tears too. Hugs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Harley was a gorgeous boy and I know you all will feel empty without him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Harley, he was such a beautiful boy.

My thoughts are with your during this very sad and difficult time.

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of you beautiful boy


----------

